# Red Green show possum VAN??



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

If you have never seen this show its a hoot! 

The van is a Dodge Ram...looks like a eighties model? anyone?

That would be a fun project. 

Now lets bow our heads for the mans prayer:

'I'm a man...I can change....if I have too....I guess'

This post was brought to you by!

Rothschild Sewage & Septic Sucking Service "Service with a smile, even on hot days"


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Oh man.
Great idea for a project.

"Keep your stick on the ice. And remember, we're all pulling for you."


BTW, I can just see you with a pair of the suspenders
http://www.redgreen.com/OnlineStore/index.cfm?app=cart&a=list&categoryID=8&currency=US


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Huh?....


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

It's been done:
http://public.fotki.com/predmond/group_25_model_club/december_2004/dscf1783.html
With duct tape base to boot.

Chris


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OH Man! Siginitures and all! Still I would like to find what van was used? The A team van maybe?

John.....Comedy central at 10:00pm weekday nights....It really is very cool and different.


----------

